# Peaky Blinders



## rekcerW (Jan 27, 2019)

BY ORDER OF THE PEAKY FUCKING BLINDERS









Seriously, it's like the best show ever. If you haven't watched it, watch it. It's fucking deadly.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 29, 2019)

*I'd like to but I just don't believe people anymore. I've been told to watch so many shows where I slog through it for over a season expecting it to get good but it never does. I think I even tried to watch the first episode of this show and stopped. Its annoying because I expect it could suddenly become amazing but my patience for rolling the dice on that is at its lowest levels ever. *


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 6, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *I'd like to but I just don't believe people anymore. I've been told to watch so many shows where I slog through it for over a season expecting it to get good but it never does. I think I even tried to watch the first episode of this show and stopped. Its annoying because I expect it could suddenly become amazing but my patience for rolling the dice on that is at its lowest levels ever. *


you gotta try this one, the first few episodes kind of get the ball rolling and the rest just takes coure as it does. i haven't seen a show with better season finales ever... like man do they build it up


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 6, 2019)

rekcerW said:


> you gotta try this one, the first few episodes kind of get the ball rolling and the rest just takes coure as it does. i haven't seen a show with better season finales ever... like man do they build it up



*I'll probably give it a shot. If I hate it I'm going to take your shoe. 

I also have to watch Kingdom, LIVE and.....some other show....*


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 6, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *I'll probably give it a shot. If I hate it I'm going to take your shoe.
> 
> I also have to watch Kingdom, LIVE and.....some other show....*


if you end up not liking it, you may punch me


----------

